# server to server connection



## vsitor (12. Februar 2005)

hallo Leute,

ich möchte ab und an einen Ordner von Server1 auf Server2 kopieren. 

Wenn jetzt aber die Ordner etwas grösser sind, dann muss ich erst mit WS-FTP auf Server1 einloggen, den Ordner runterladen und dann wieder bei Server2 einloggen und hochladen.
Gibt es keine Möglichkeit eine connection von Server1 nach Server2 zu machen, sodass
ich den Ordner nicht runterladen muss, sondern gleich von Server zu Server verschieben kann?

Das wär ein echter Quantensprung.
Danke


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Was sind das denn für Server? Also sowohl OS als auch Standort? Also eigentlich kannst du doch einfach ne Verbindung über irgendein Protokoll zum FIleaustausch machen, also SMB oder sowas.


----------



## vsitor (12. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

also die server sind beide in Deutschland und einer ist normaler wespace, der andere hat Rootzugang, also ssh ist kein problem.

OS ist zumindest beim root debian woody. Wie funktioniert das denn mit SMB ?
Welches proggie? Oder mach ich das in der shell ?

Danke


----------



## Hawkster (12. Februar 2005)

Ich würde es einfach via php + ftp machen

http://de3.php.net/ftp 

MFG Hawkster


----------



## Sinac (12. Februar 2005)

Ne, wenn das eine nur Webspace ist wird as nichts. Machs echt mit PHP, das ist wohl das beste.


----------



## Helmut Klein (12. Februar 2005)

Wären es zwei Server mit ssh-Zugang gewesen, hätte ich "scp" empfohlen.

Alternativ könntest du doch auch einfiach den zu übertragenden Ordner von Server1 in den DocumentRoot des Webservers schieben und ihn dann von Server2 mittels


```
wget -r ser.ver.eins/ordner/
```

herunterladen.

Oder einfach das ganze von Server2 aus mittels dem Befehl "ftp".


----------

